# Ricoh 519 Vintage Camera



## dinorudy (Feb 11, 2008)

I have my fathers vintage ricoh 519. I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this camera and possibly know what it is worth. Thanks, dinorudy


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 11, 2008)

dinorudy said:


> I have my fathers vintage ricoh 519. I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this camera and possibly know what it is worth. Thanks, dinorudy


 
I have the same camera in perfect functioning order and I paid $20 for it on eBay. You might be able to get more if camera is pristine, works great and has some accessories (like a case). Great little gem, wonderful film advance lever on the bottom!


----------

